# Screenshots of 522 Event Based Recording (EBR/NBR)



## chaddux

...


----------



## Anonymous

I see you usually keep your 522 in the refrigerator.


----------



## Moorebid

Anonymous said:


> I see you usually keep your 522 in the refrigerator.


:lol: When I first saw those temperatures, I automatically thought Celcius, which would make the numbers rather normal (a bit low for my environment). But then I saw the high temp and thought, "GEEZ, that HD's *boiling!*" :grin:


----------



## Anonymous

Moorebid said:


> :lol: When I first saw those temperatures, I automatically thought Celcius, which would make the numbers rather normal (a bit low for my environment). But then I saw the high temp and thought, "GEEZ, that HD's *boiling!*" :grin:


I was just commenting on the Average Temperature of 37 F


----------



## mtsmylie

Wow, that's much prettier than the 510 interface. Is that more or less how the 522 interface looks now?


----------



## cdru

mtsmylie said:


> Wow, that's much prettier than the 510 interface. Is that more or less how the 522 interface looks now?


That's how it has always looked (format wise)


----------



## Mark Lamutt

That's also exactly what the 942 interface looks like as well.


----------



## Anonymous

Mark Lamutt said:


> That's also exactly what the 942 interface looks like as well.


Look everyone, it's Toonces the Cat Who Could Type On A Computer.


----------



## Hoobastank

Anonymous said:


> Look everyone, it's Toonces the Cat Who Could Type On A Computer.


Toonces the typing cat.


----------



## mtsmylie

cdru said:


> That's how it has always looked (format wise)


That's a heck of a lot nicer than ...










Another reason to be angry I can't upgrade to a 522, I guess.


----------



## Jacob S

What if the previous owner was not on DHA but owned his own and had no balance? Would they not allow it to be activated? Would an owner of a 522 never be able to sell it?


----------



## DonLandis

chaddux said:


> I did notice that the EBR extends only to shows of the same name _on the same channel_. For instance, you have to set-up two different timers for CSI, one on CBS and the other on Spike TV.


That's probably why it is just "event based recording", not true Name based recording. It really should find all shows of the same name no matter where they appear in the future and that would include being able to set up a future show name for something that is not in the current program guide. This way IF the show appears next month, your NBR would discover and record it. But maybe that sort of sophistocation is only available with a TIVO NBR.


----------



## Tyralak

chaddux said:


> Those have to be wrong numbers. When I first turned it on the morning I got the software, it was about 5 hours after I probably got the software. Those were the numbers displayed then. Unless it had been logging that information in the past and just not displaying it, there is no way it had a 70 degree swing in the short of a time.
> 
> Plus, in Texas, where it has only been under 40 a couple of times thus far, there is NO way it has ever been that cold...especially since there are usually several recordings each night.
> 
> And I like to see TV programs while I'm searching the fridge!


Depends on the part of Texas. I grew up in Pittsburg (45 minutes north of Longview) And we'd get snow and ice storms a couple of times a year.


----------



## mrschwarz

chaddux said:


> I did notice that the EBR extends only to shows of the same name on the same channel. For instance, you have to set-up two different timers for CSI, one on CBS and the other on Spike TV.


Actually, you can record the show on whatever channel it appears. Set a Dish Pass for the title of the show. It will find the title wherever it appears. You can restrict it to one channel, but you don't have to.


----------



## kwajr

chaddux said:


> That is a situation that I'm not sure has come up with. All of the situations I've read about involving:
> 
> Getting a new, unactivated one activated or
> 
> Not being able to get one activated because it was previously a lease.
> 
> I think you might be the guinea pig.


seeing how yOUR NOT SUPPOSED TO BE ABLE TO OWN ONE I DOUBT


----------



## kwajr

chaddux said:


> As long as it's never been a lease, I think it's possible.


yes but even if a dealer goes beely up he would be required to turn those boxes in right


----------



## Bob Haller

chaddux said:


> As long as it's never been a lease, I think it's possible.


Yeah someone who bought one and activated it asked about that. CEO address said it shouldnt be a problem

I wonder if the rumor 522s will be availble to regular subs next year is true?


----------



## Jason Nipp

Bob Haller said:


> I wonder if the rumor 522s will be availble to regular subs next year is true?


I have heard rumblings on this topic more than once from various sources. I believe it will eventually happen.

Jason


----------



## hildred

yes will the dish921 be good to next years and on


----------



## Cyclone

I bet that if the 522 does become available to existing customers, that it will be a "lease only" plan.


----------



## Tyralak

Cyclone said:


> I bet that if the 522 does become available to existing customers, that it will be a "lease only" plan.


It already is. They call it the "Dishin' it up" plan. They're trying to get everyone into leases, BTW.


----------



## BuckeyeChris

Tyralak said:


> It already is. They call it the "Dishin' it up" plan. They're trying to get everyone into leases, BTW.


As a lessee of a 522 since March 2004, I am so glad that I made the decision to lease. Oh, yes, I've had to pay an _enormous sum_ of $4.98 for the DVR service fee since then. To date I have paid $49.98 in effect to lease this unit. Er, um, how much did you pay for your 921, 721, 510, 501, or 508? I am still way ahead of the game.

Do you have NBR and Season Pass? Was it worth it so you that you could say that you avoided that dastardly DVR fee?


----------



## Jacob S

I decided to go ahead and buy one since I can probably get as much out of two 301's for what the 522 cost me on eBay.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

mrschwarz said:


> Actually, you can record the show on
> whatever channel it appears. Set a Dish Pass for the title of the show. It will find the title wherever it appears. You can restrict it to one channel, but you don't have to.





chaddux said:


> I meant to say that if you select the program using the Guide, you have to set another timer. Sorry for not clarifying.


Just a clarification on this from the person that wrote the software:

If you select the program using the Guide and you want to record that program on ALL CHANNELS, in the Create Timer screen, just select the DISH Pass button and the Search criteria field will be prefilled with the selected program name. Lot less typing if you want to use DISH Pass for an existing event.


----------



## LarryH

Is there any additional documentation for Dish Pass searches? The Dish NBR PDF helps with basic searches, but I'm more interested in advance search options like wildcards and multiple search words (words to accept plus words to reject). Also, is there a way to specify multiple channels in a Dish Pass?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I don't know about the wildcards and rejecting words, but as for multiple channels, Dish Pass automatically includes ALL channels you are subbed to in the search. If you want to limit it to only one chanenl, set up a normal timer instead. If you want to limit it to only a specific group of channels, you can't (at least not yet, although that would be a great feature - do a Dish Pass search limited to channels in a particular Favorites list...)


----------



## dnsc_installer

chaddux said:


> Attached is a new photo of an old problem. I hadn't seen this problem in months and thought it to be solved. Apparently, it is still present. Photos of this have been posted before but I'll post again for those who may not have seen it. It re-appeared this week and has happened multiple times.


It helps if you push stop after you hit the record button, I don't think your DVR can handle much more, better go push stop now and quit thinking about it. LOL J/K :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

chaddux said:


> Attached is a new photo of an old problem. I hadn't seen this problem in months and thought it to be solved. Apparently, it is still present. Photos of this have been posted before but I'll post again for those who may not have seen it. It re-appeared this week and has happened multiple times.


That happened to me too recently. Its probably just an accidental null character or something simple like that that occurs rarely causing the data to not parse correctly.


----------



## Kiwonk

I've had that recently as well. Also some lockups when I apparently have asked the system to do too much. It seemed that since the name-based rec. software started up that I've had a lot _fewer_ synch errors, but now after what? 3 weeks? I'm starting to see them again, just a few here and there.


----------

